# Nutro vs. Wellness



## novagir18 (Dec 10, 2007)

Which would you choose?


----------



## UrbanBeagles (Aug 13, 2007)

Wellness. Without a doubt. 
Not because of the ingredients, but over the years I have fed all three of the Nutro product lines (Natural Choice, Max, Ultra) and was not happy with any of them. The Nat Choice and Ultra were so so, not bad but definitely not great. I used the Ultra right after it came out a few years ago and it did improve coats for a while, then the fur started thinning and the dogs were actually greying rapidly, sprouting grey hairs when there weren't ones before. The mutt started getting leg cramps, and my smallest Beag had a neurological reaction to it. Not kidding  
Wehn I tried the Max, I ended up throwing out half the bag after using it for 8-9 days, that's how badly it screwed up the coats!!! Natural Choice, I used to use the L & R or dental formula for rescues, but the company changed the formula so many times it got frustrating. 
Nutro also has a bad reputation for constantly switching their formulas and not updating the packages of the changes for months - by law they can have a formula for 6 months before the change is advertised ... so Nutro ends up taking advantage of this to constantly change formulations and keep their costs down.
Also you might want to check this out:
http://www.woodhavenlabs.com/nutro.html
http://www.waiaw.com/2006/08/13/nutro-ultra-dog-food-im-scared/

Just not the most trustworthy company, IMHO.


----------



## novagir18 (Dec 10, 2007)

Very very good to know! I will def. be going with Wellness then! Is there anything better I can get for the price? We found a 30 pound bag for $45. Thanks!


----------



## lmwsport7 (Jul 23, 2008)

That's actually a good price - I pay $50+ in Philly for a 30# bag of Wellness Large Breed Puppy.


----------



## novagir18 (Dec 10, 2007)

Petfooddirect.com

Coupon Code= WFFPFD02


----------



## Spicy1_VV (Jun 1, 2007)

Having used both I'll go off my personal experience

I used mostly the Natural Choice (mainly High Energy but a few others) and also Ultra. 

The dogs looked pretty good on the NC, they had nice coat, good muscle tone, generally healthy, ect. Then problems started there were foreign objects in a bag but it was just a one time thing so we thought not big deal. Then there was a bunch of oil in several bags so the store pulled the entire stock with that lot # and didn't take any more shipments from their distributor with that # because we got probably 10 bags like that and opened a few more at the store all like that. I still have the pics somewhere. A few were burnt almost black kibble so we took that back. Ones on Ultra got very sick I told about this in another thread, once off the ultra the problems stopped and they got better over time. couple of dogs. 

Wellness has better ingredients, is a natural food without harmful preservatives and I've not heard of problems related to the food. My dogs eat less Wellness, look better and thats all I can say. Because of the risk of feeding Nutro I'd go with the Wellness for sure.


----------



## xlb57 (Oct 31, 2008)

I just switched over to Wellness Core Original w/my pup a few days back, as he was experiencing very loose stool from the Merricks that he was eating (with very little vigor - he didn't seem interested) before. The pup is excited to eat now and his stools have firmed up in record time! So far so good with Wellness for us.


----------



## dansamy (May 15, 2007)

Wellness. Hands down. Ginger is almost two and we've fed her Wellness since about a week after she came home. She's a beautiful, vibrant, energetic "mutt".


----------



## Jen D (Apr 23, 2007)

I used Nutro for years but started having digestive problems with one of the dogs. We now use Holistic Select by Eagle Pack and its the best dog food I have used yet.


----------



## lucygoose (Feb 11, 2008)

Wellness........Willie is right now on Wellness Core.....I am very happy with it! And so is Willie!!


----------



## Pup-Owner (Dec 17, 2008)

We rescued our little one from the Humane Society, she is approx. 11 months old. And were given Science Diet (free) for adults, to feed her. The dry food pellets seemed too big for her. She hardly wanted to eat or even sniff at them. Then my Husband and I did a bit of research and learned about Wellness for puppies. Since we have started her on it, she has taken to it like a duck to water. Now happily enjoys her mealtimes and goes to the bathroom easily and comfortably. Hope this review helps.


----------



## JustTess (Mar 19, 2008)

Both our dogs loved the taste of Nutro however, they started scratching and itching more. Their skins turned pink and both developed a mild ear infection at the same time. Since they have been off of Nutro, they no longer scratch and their ear infection cleared up.

We had a sample bag of Wellness a while ago, and our husky didn't care too much for the taste. He would eat it if there was no other choice.


I wouldn't personally choose Nutro again.


----------



## BluePit (Dec 18, 2008)

Wellness is a much better food for your dog and their "Core" brands has no grains, something Nutro can't claim. 

Be careful from buying from heavily discounted food from internet pet superstores, a lot of times they will blow out food at an incredible price just because it's a short sale. Which means the shelf life on the food is under 4 months. Distributors will discount the food 20%+ to retailers when it's short on expiration date. Always buy from a reputable company for saftey. Even if it's a dollar or two more. 

But the good news is, that wellness has a $5 coupon you can print and bring into your local retailer that sells it. They also have a $12 coupon rebate on the product running, till the end of the year. If you can find a retailer with the rebate promotion. 

You can print out the coupon from my store and use it at your local retailer. I have about 20 rebates left for the $12 coupon. I'm sure shortly after this post I'll be out. 

http://www.lukesallnatural.com/well...e-original-formula-p-2364.html?cPath=24_29_32

Also watch the video, it talks about wellness food an the quality of it.


----------



## Darkmoon (Mar 12, 2007)

I wasn't too happy with Nutro when I had Carter on it. The food was very greasy and his fur was just icky when he was on it. I would go for Wellness.


----------



## JessRU09 (Aug 25, 2008)

Had Dexter on Nutro and it was terrible. He had loose stools, terrible gas, and overall felt miserable.

He's on Canidae now, and loves it.


----------



## kenRC51 (Mar 7, 2008)

wellness, my cocker is on Wellness puppy.


----------



## Hallie (Nov 9, 2008)

Wellness- Wellness just for puppy did wonders for Hallie! It may be more expensive but it's worth it. Hallie looks wonderful and even fat old peanut loved it! I've heard bad things about nutro so I never even botherd trying it. Wellness- four paws up!


----------



## thatkidhugo (Nov 29, 2008)

Been using wellness for puppies for my 9 week old min pin, he loves it.


----------



## Fefesquared (Jan 30, 2013)

JessRU09 said:


> Had Dexter on Nutro and it was terrible. He had loose stools, terrible gas, and overall felt miserable.
> 
> He's on Canidae now, and loves it.


What were your experiences with Nutro?


----------



## Candydb (Jul 16, 2011)

Wellness is the better choice-- I have 3 dogs (250lbs worth) so have stuck with Solid Gold Wolf King/ cub its cheaper and I had 5 dogs that did great on it..


----------

